# What the heck makes a Morewood Izimu so good?



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I just built up a 2007 Izimu and took it on it's maiden voyage today. I am simply stunned at how well it rides. I'm coming off of a Transition Blindside which was no slouch either. The Izimu is just fast as hell, stable, insanely maneuverable, flickable...um...did I say fast? It's not even light yet at a portly 43#. Once I get a light tubeless wheelset built and maybe slap a Ti spring on there she'll be under 40# easy.

I mean c'mon it's just a single pivot! They aren't supposed to be this good are they? All the marketing and fancy names for the cool looking linkage bikes tell me that I won't be able to even think about racing this thing because of brake jack and the other blah blah stuff. This thing just begs to go faster but not in a way that a "plow" bike does. It's more like, "Oh, you wanna go there?" BANG you're there. You think and it reacts. Jumps like a freakin grasshopper too. Snappy is an understatement. If there is such a thing as brake jack/squat I either don't notice it or I like it. I experienced no pedal feedback either, if there was any it was unnoticeable.

The suspension leans toward linear but it is very supportive throughout the travel. Much different than the Blindside which has a super soft first half of the travel and then ramps up. I prefer the feel of the Morewood overall by a large margin but the Blindside does have it beat in the very small to small bump compliance.

I'm so stoked. It's great now with the Travis and DHX 5, I can't wait to see how good it will be with a CCDB and a 40 or Boxxer WC. I might just go with PUSHing the DHX first to see how that feels.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

C'mon...no pics?! Morewoods have always interested me... I just love them for some reason, would love to test ride one out someday.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like you like single pivots. Me too. 
"Don't believe the hype,
D-d-don't believe the hype"
(Was that NWA?)


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I agree
A picture is worth a thousand words, and guestamaing here you owe us at least one picture.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

As complex as linkages gets with technology, VPP, DW Link, Maestro etc. Sometimes the simple designs are the ones some like the most.

Glad you like the Izimu, its a simple, straightforward rig that slays.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Welcome to the club. You could not have explained the Izimu any better.:thumbsup: 

Mine:


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

Gruntled said:


> Sounds like you like single pivots. Me too.
> "Don't believe the hype,
> D-d-don't believe the hype"
> (Was that NWA?)


public enemy, flava flav dude!


----------



## assgrinder (Jul 16, 2007)

I ride an izimu as well but I just rode my buddy's Socom and was totally impressed. I love my bike but the VPP is quite dank.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Calidownhiller said:


> Welcome to the club. You could not have explained the Izimu any better.:thumbsup:
> 
> Mine:


I think your bike deserves better brakes and fork. (thats how I look at upgrades) 
Im really digg'n the red.
Be careful where you ride that around Oakland tho...


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll post a pic tomorrow. It's dark now and I was having so much fun riding today that I forgot to stop and take pics.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

assgrinder said:


> I ride an izimu as well but I just rode my buddy's Socom and was totally impressed. I love my bike but the VPP is quite dank.


Totally agree. I've ridden (and not just in a parking lot) a SOCOM, v10, VP free, Glory, and a Sunday. All of which have a similar parallelogram virtual pivot thing going on. I can easily see why people like them. They just fly over the rough stuff and pedal well. I myself prefer the single pivot design. It just feels right to me.

I know I'll take heat for this. The VP bikes that I've tried feel lumbering for lack of a better word. Don't get me wrong the SOCOM is a light and super fast machine but it just seemed that when I wanted it to do something it took more body movement that I would like. Like it was slow to react to forward rearward body movement. Turning it was awesome and it reacted quickly to changes of directions in the turns but it just didn't react to my body english like I would've wanted. Yes it was setup for my weight. The Blindside with its super soft first half of the travel was similar so it's not just limited to VPs. To some I could see where this would be a highly favorable trait as it is more forgiving and kind of allows you to take a ride on the bike rather than take the bike for a ride.

I like to have fun and feel like I'm "playing around" when I ride and the Izimu gives me that feeling in spades all while also being a fast capable race machine.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I think your bike deserves better brakes and fork. (thats how I look at upgrades)
> Im really digg'n the red.
> Be careful where you ride that around Oakland tho...


I hella agree with you, but the season is pretty much over and Im trying to get a car.

BTW, the rear brake is a Saint, the front is a hayes though. I want stroker trails in white and the new Boxxer team or race.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

I wonder how mounting the shock to the top tube in the 09 model will afect the ride. Rising the pivot should make it less flickable which is the main advantage of the bike so I don't exactly understand the move they made.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

norbar said:


> I wonder how mounting the shock to the top tube in the 09 model will afect the ride. Rising the pivot should make it less flickable which is the main advantage of the bike so I don't exactly understand the move they made.


I wondered the same thing. The also took away the geo adjustability. It seems that they melded the Shova LT and the Izimu into one bike because of the Makulu becoming the top dog. I hope the new one rides the same and that they don't kill the SPI suspension in favor of the Makulu's design.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Be careful where you ride that around Oakland tho...


Same with WestCoastHucker's turf.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

As requested.


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW! That is a great looking bike, one of the nicest Izumi's I've seen. Glad you like it.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

combatkimura said:


> Turning it was awesome and it reacted quickly to changes of directions in the turns but it just didn't react to my body english like I would've wanted.


I noticed something similar when I went to a floating rear end design. It took a while to figure out how to jump with the thing. My feeling was that was the difference between a DH bike and a FR bike. FR bikes jump like 2nd nature (single pivots) and DH bikes stick to the ground for better cornering (VPPs). Granted its not that black and white, but its the basics when I think about it.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, did the ghetto tubeless thing this morning and also took the medium Ti spring out of the Travis in order to put the firm steel spring cuz I'm too fat for the medium . She's down to 41# on the nose now. I am weighing it with a hanging digital scale that has been calibrated to +/- 0.05# up to 100#. The difference between the Ti and steel spring is about 0.3# so going tubeless trimmed 2.3#!!  Those Maxxis DH tubes sure are heavy. The difference in the way it pedals without all that additional rotational weight is immediately noticeable. It's like the bike lost 7#.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice bike! A Travis? Sick, you don't see those too much. How does it ride?


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks man! Ya know I don't mind the Travis. It's actually only a 7"er too. The Intrinsic damper hasn't blown up all season (knock on wood) and the performance has been way better than my expectations. It's pretty plush and progressive and I don't have to think or worry about what it's doing while I ride. I originally bought it t try a DC on my Bottlerocket and since I liked the performance and have had no problems I just kept it. That being said it will be the first major thing that gets replaced for next season. This bike deserves a top of the line 8"er. I'll probably go with a Boxxer WC or a 40. Then I want to lighten it up even more by putting on the '09 Saint Cranks, a Ti spring and building up a light tubeless wheelset. I'll probably go with Hope Pro II/823/DB spokes since the Hope hubs are reasonably priced and some of the lightest available. Might go Hadley if I decide the engagement points are more important than the weight. If a reliable air shock that has good performance comes to the market I might give that a go as well.


----------



## Xave (Oct 7, 2004)

It was PE in the house (Public Enema)



Gruntled said:


> Sounds like you like single pivots. Me too.
> "Don't believe the hype,
> D-d-don't believe the hype"
> (Was that NWA?)


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

Xave said:


> It was PE in the house (Public Enema)


turn off that god damn public enema(man I love kid n play)

and thats a nice looking Morewood. I have seen quite a few of them at diablo and the number seem to be increasing. At diablo that can mean 1of 2 things: sam hills rides 1 or they are that good.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice ride man, not as nice as a UFO ST though 

i have been a single pivot man my biking career so im excited/nervous to try out my new intense SS. should be done tonight or tomorrow though.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

combatkimura said:


> Thanks man! Ya know I don't mind the Travis. It's actually only a 7"er too. The Intrinsic damper hasn't blown up all season (knock on wood) and the performance has been way better than my expectations. It's pretty plush and progressive and I don't have to think or worry about what it's doing while I ride. I originally bought it t try a DC on my Bottlerocket and since I liked the performance and have had no problems I just kept it. That being said it will be the first major thing that gets replaced for next season. This bike deserves a top of the line 8"er. I'll probably go with a Boxxer WC or a 40. Then I want to lighten it up even more by putting on the '09 Saint Cranks, a Ti spring and building up a light tubeless wheelset. I'll probably go with Hope Pro II/823/DB spokes since the Hope hubs are reasonably priced and some of the lightest available. Might go Hadley if I decide the engagement points are more important than the weight. If a reliable air shock that has good performance comes to the market I might give that a go as well.


I would look for a used 07 or 08 Boxxer World Cup if you're peepin' a new fork. As for cranks, I like FSA Gravity Lights. Wheels, 823's to Hope Pro II's are great, you'll lose a lot of weight. Get a Ti Spring too.

That thing will be a feather weight if you decide to get some new parts.

Looking at your original post, you will start to notice Brake Jack but only on real specified areas that you won't encounter too much. However, I never understood why people use Brake Jack to downplay the efficiency of a frame, you can always buy a floating brake kit, or do I what I do, learn how to deal with it.


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

combatkimura said:


> I just built up a 2007 Izimu and took it on it's maiden voyage today. I am simply stunned at how well it rides. I'm coming off of a Transition Blindside which was no slouch either. The Izimu is just fast as hell, stable, insanely maneuverable, flickable...um...did I say fast? It's not even light yet at a portly 43#. Once I get a light tubeless wheelset built and maybe slap a Ti spring on there she'll be under 40# easy.
> 
> I mean c'mon it's just a single pivot! They aren't supposed to be this good are they? All the marketing and fancy names for the cool looking linkage bikes tell me that I won't be able to even think about racing this thing because of brake jack and the other blah blah stuff. This thing just begs to go faster but not in a way that a "plow" bike does. It's more like, "Oh, you wanna go there?" BANG you're there. You think and it reacts. Jumps like a freakin grasshopper too. Snappy is an understatement. If there is such a thing as brake jack/squat I either don't notice it or I like it. I experienced no pedal feedback either, if there was any it was unnoticeable.
> 
> ...


The reason why this bike feels so much better then other single pivots is simple...no flex...that boxed pivot is solid


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

so ambitious!


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

fisherdude4eva said:


> so ambitious!


Eh? Come again?


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

I have to totally agree with combatkimura, Morewood Bikes are the best. I own 3 of them and single pivot is the only way to go. They are so simple, but ride awesome!. The handling is nimble and i have noticed no brake jack. I have no complaints and the customer service from Morewood USA is second to none. I own a Shova LT, Shova ST, and a Ndiza ST. My next purchase will be an Izimu 09 model. www.morewoodbikes.com check out there 2009 models.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

everything is good when it is made with love.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

lj426 said:


> The reason why this bike feels so much better then other single pivots is simple...no flex...that boxed pivot is solid


The stiff rear end is what I noticed right away. I can't wait to experiment with different shocks.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well I don't have an Izimu, but I have essentually the same design in my Gruitr, with a different shock position.. I agree that it really feels amazing to ride. I love single pivots...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Cool! Just keep it down, all those companies hyping their "advanced" suspension designs need to keep fleecing the no0bs.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

So...Where do you pick one up in the U.S.?


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

go to morewoodbikes.com and follow the links to the distributer list. There's a number for Morewood USA there.


----------



## assgrinder (Jul 16, 2007)

E86 said:


> I have to totally agree with combatkimura, Morewood Bikes are the best. I own 3 of them and single pivot is the only way to go. They are so simple, but ride awesome!. The handling is nimble and i have noticed no brake jack. I have no complaints and the customer service from Morewood USA is second to none. I own a Shova LT, Shova ST, and a Ndiza ST. My next purchase will be an Izimu 09 model. www.morewoodbikes.com check out there 2009 models.


dude I don't want to knock on you or anything but, it is a single pivot, it is inherently going to have brake jack. Like I said I have an Izimu and I love it. But any and every single pivot is going to have brake jack. Maybe you're just so fast you don't use your rear brake...


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

Call Richard or Gerritt at 888 MTB-MORE or 828 687-0788 or [email protected] They are a great help and can answer any question you might have.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

assgrinder said:


> dude I don't want to knock on you or anything but, it is a single pivot, it is inherently going to have brake jack. Like I said I have an Izimu and I love it. But any and every single pivot is going to have brake jack. Maybe you're just so fast you don't use your rear brake...


He said he didn't NOTICE any jack, that doesn;t mean there isn't any. Personally, I have never really noticed any brake jack in most frames. As far as I can tell, brake jack is an internet rumor.

Learn to use the natural suspension in you're legs instead of soley on the bike if you can't deal with the BJ. If that doesn't work, go ride a hardtail on some rough trails for a while. Hardtails=Perma-jack.


----------



## assgrinder (Jul 16, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> He said he didn't NOTICE any jack, that doesn;t mean there isn't any. Personally, I have never really noticed any brake jack in most frames. As far as I can tell, brake jack is an internet rumor.
> 
> Learn to use the natural suspension in you're legs instead of soley on the bike if you can't deal with the BJ. If that doesn't work, go ride a hardtail on some rough trails for a while. Hardtails=Perma-jack.


its a single pivot, it IS going to have brake jack. Its guaranteed! You ride some real trails, you'll notice it.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

assgrinder said:


> its a single pivot, it IS going to have brake jack. Its guaranteed! You ride some real trails, you'll notice it.


Actualy you will nostice it in many virtual pivot designs also so no need to kill sp for that. If you know how to brake brake jack not really a problem.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

norbar said:


> Actualy you will nostice it in many virtual pivot designs also so no need to kill sp for that. If you know how to brake brake jack not really a problem.


So true.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

assgrinder said:


> its a single pivot, it IS going to have brake jack. Its guaranteed! You ride some real trails, you'll notice it.


not true actually. It will have brake *squat* not brake *jack*. At any rate, good designs will have varying amounts of squat built in. dw actually purposely set his dwlink to include some squat. Fabian Barel, ex dh champ had his kona stab with a setup that actually induced MORE squat then the stock setup. Hard to argue thats a terrible thing when he won worlds on the bike.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

People use "jack" when referring to "squat", it gets bloody confusing. I have decided to take "jack" to mean "squat" when talking about the action of SP suspension under braking. I like brake squat myself. Maybe by "jack" people are meaning the wheel jacks up into the travel, rather than jacking the rider up?


----------

